# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area)  اصلاح عطل مايك Samsung s7562 mic ways

## jazouli89

اصلاح عطل مايك Samsung s7562 mic ways  <font size="4">

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي عبد الصمد

----------

